# what to use the leftover meat 4 after trimming spare ribs to st louis style?



## pandemonium (Sep 7, 2009)

I want to try trimming them next time but would like to know what the leftover meat is good for?
Thanks


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Sep 7, 2009)

1. Smoke it up, dice and add to smoked beans;

2. Smoke up and use as chef's snacks;

3. Put into freezer to use for adding to your sausage grinds.

Eric


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 7, 2009)

Makes some tasty little treats while smoking or use them in the beans


----------



## alx (Sep 7, 2009)

Yep.Do all 3.Just used a bunch in sausage yesterday.....


----------



## the dude abides (Sep 7, 2009)

Roll 'em up and run a skewer through them.  Hit them with your rub.  They'll cook up til done in no time.  Then you've got a great little snack while you finish your smoke.


----------



## pandemonium (Sep 7, 2009)

Good deal will do


----------



## ellymae (Sep 7, 2009)

Smoke them up and throw them in a pot of jambalya


----------



## chisoxjim (Sep 7, 2009)

I agree with others,  either a pit masters snack, add to beans, or other recipes,


----------



## bbq engineer (Sep 8, 2009)

Exactly what Dude said........Take the skirt, hit it with rub, roll it up and smoke it. It makes an amazing snack!


----------



## gnubee (Sep 8, 2009)

BBQ Engineer ..... that is a neat idea, I will have to try that.


----------

